# New Dress



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Here are a few pix of Twinkle in her Party clothing and her parka. The cupcake dress matches Emma's birthday dress, which they wore to the Petsmart Birthday Party Tuesday evening. 

The "twinkle" blue dress is much prettier in person than the photos. The satiny fabric has dark blue sparkles. I am really loving this new embroidery sewing machine and a BIG Thank you to Pat ( Sassy's Mommy) for the embroidery websites info. I am working on a blue dress for Emma that will match Twinkle's. More pix to come.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great fashion show and beautiful Model!!! :wub: 

Wow, the clothes are adorable.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh, she is a little doll in her new clothes!!!! She knows her Mommy takes care of her!!! So Cute!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You're doing a great job! 
The dresses are so pretty and the model is beautiful!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

wow your doing a great job!! the clothes are gorgeous!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Boy, is Twinkie ready to party with all her new dresses!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like Twinkle is going to be the belle of any ball that she goes to in such beautiful clothes!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

What an adorable warbdrobe!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

cute outfits  I dream of having a embodiery machine


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice work Cat. The dresses are adorable, and of course the models are even cuter.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Great work! :thumbsup: 

Your Twinkle is a little doll. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Twinkle is too cute!!!! :wub: Her new dresses are very pretty!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

That blue dress is sooo stunning! I love blue against a malt's white fur!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

How adorable!!! :wub: :wub: I love the little dresses and coats that you made for them. Job well done!! :thmbup:


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Apr 24 2009, 07:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767112


> Here are a few pix of Twinkle in her Party clothing and her parka. The cupcake dress matches Emma's birthday dress, which they wore to the Petsmart Birthday Party Tuesday evening.[/B]


how adorable!! Hey i had a question. i know you are probably in a different area (im in ohio) but i totally missed the petsmart birthday party because ithought it was wednesday. I am so mad.. i had a birthday tshirt for bianca to wear since her birthday is actually this sunday.. anyway the paper said they were giving a free goodie bag and free pictures.

What exactly was in the goodie bag that i missed out on and were the pics just polaroids?

janie


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow! You did an amazing job! :aktion033: They are sooooo cute!!! :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Gorgeous outfits!!!


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gorgeous outfits! You did a great job! Twinkle looks so adorable.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

twinkle looks adorable ...shiloh says ''can i come to your house,to play dress up ?'' :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Apr 24 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767311


> QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Apr 24 2009, 07:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767112





> Here are a few pix of Twinkle in her Party clothing and her parka. The cupcake dress matches Emma's birthday dress, which they wore to the Petsmart Birthday Party Tuesday evening.[/B]


how adorable!! Hey i had a question. i know you are probably in a different area (im in ohio) but i totally missed the petsmart birthday party because ithought it was wednesday. I am so mad.. i had a birthday tshirt for bianca to wear since her birthday is actually this sunday.. anyway the paper said they were giving a free goodie bag and free pictures.

What exactly was in the goodie bag that i missed out on and were the pics just polaroids?

janie
[/B][/QUOTE]


A Petsmart Birthday neck kerchief, 2 wholesome natural snacks, 1 teeth cleaning chewy, a sample of dry dog food,a sample of wet dog food, and a sample of wet cat food. A jigsaw puzzle of dogs. A coupon book....some of these are good. A free nail trim, etc. I only got 1 bag and I had 2 dogs with me. (The 2 shelties do not like car rides and being away from their "land" and their jobs) They took a good photo of Emma and Twinkle together, they were digital photos, not polaroids. I will have to scan it. 

The turn out here was HUGE, I'll bet there were over 60 dogs. The Musical "sit" contest had to be done in "shifts"....... 2 of large dogs and 2 of small.........then a finals. The prizes for the Musical Sit were $50, $20 and $10 gift Purina gift cards. A black lab won . The last 2 dogs were Black lab siblings owned by the same family ( the Mom and Dad were walking them) It was quite funny to see this family's kids rooting for both dogs and the parents. The Mom had a human baby in a front pack and she still won. The 3rd place was a Yorkie. The crowd really enjoyed watching.

Emma and Twinkle watched from their stroller. Their were at least 4 Maltese besides my 2. We had fun.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

did you make this pattern or find it somewhere?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That embroidery is amazing!
It looks like so much fun.
Twinkle looks so sweet in her dresses.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those r beautiful...u hv great talent...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Absolutely adorable -- the model (Miss Twinkle) and the clothes. I love my embroidery machine too. Which kind to you have?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

EmmasMommy said:


> Here are a few pix of Twinkle in her Party clothing and her parka. The cupcake dress matches Emma's birthday dress, which they wore to the Petsmart Birthday Party Tuesday evening.
> 
> The "twinkle" blue dress is much prettier in person than the photos. The satiny fabric has dark blue sparkles. I am really loving this new embroidery sewing machine and a BIG Thank you to Pat ( Sassy's Mommy) for the embroidery websites info. I am working on a blue dress for Emma that will match Twinkle's. More pix to come.




Golly gee...I love love love those quilted vests....they are super adorable...how cool to have their names right on the vest too...toooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woah! you've been a busy bee!!! Love the new wardrobe!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Adorable clothes for adorable malts!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

soooo cute, you did a great job, I can see your girls will have to have their own closets. lol


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, those are so nice!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Beautiful dresses! You are very talented!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

toooo cute!


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

EmmasMommy said:


> Here are a few pix of Twinkle in her Party clothing and her parka. The cupcake dress matches Emma's birthday dress, which they wore to the Petsmart Birthday Party Tuesday evening.
> 
> The "twinkle" blue dress is much prettier in person than the photos. The satiny fabric has dark blue sparkles. I am really loving this new embroidery sewing machine and a BIG Thank you to Pat ( Sassy's Mommy) for the embroidery websites info. I am working on a blue dress for Emma that will match Twinkle's. More pix to come.


Wherever did you find that pattern for those adorable parkas?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

beautiful clothes!!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow....you make some really cute things....I just made my girl's some dresses to match....I love my embroidery machine..I have a Janome....I always put my girl's name on their dresses, so that doesn't leave much room for any other designs. Next dresses I think I'm going to embroider a design instead. Do any of yall belong to the "Sew Forum"..that is the best forum for machine embroiderer's around.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Very cute, love them!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh very cute!!:wub:


----------

